# fishing sandy hook/highlands sun 6-10



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

my husband & son & son's friend went out of the highlands in our private boat on sunday -- from about 7 am to 1 pm & came home with a bunch of bluefish & 6 stripers. all the stripers were caught on clams & they had used some clams to chum with as well. blues took clams & metal -we all know they'll take just about anything. while this was from a boat, they weren't all that far from shore & didn't see a single party or charter catchin anything on metal. the clams were the ticket...so look for those guys dredging (is that the right word?) for clams & go get em--you shouldn't have to be an extreme power caster to get the distance. also got an undersize flounder-throwback. as i understand it, the sea was a little rough for a while & then quieted down. originally i was supposed to go on this outing, but just as glad i didn't with the water being rough--also i gave up my spot so son's friend could fish--he's never ocean fished b4 & i was glad for him to be able to experience it--first fish, high hook so cool but he also got a little seasick :--| --still had a great time & wants to go again. still waitin for my turn.
location-off the tip of the hook, fishing only beach, nudie beach:fishing:


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice report - makes me wanna get off the sand and into a boat again. Surf fishing is nice, but theres just something about being on a boat... Gotta make some calls....


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*I was*

out off the Highlands on Sun as well and picked up blues and stripers on metal.. and picked up a nice catch of Flounder on Mack and Squid.. with Chartruese 4" shad by Gulp... It was a slow day but managed to get a catch together.

Rich
www.tunawahoo.com


----------

